# 250 gal tank.. what's it worth to you?



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I have this 250 gal tank that I'm selling and I know the guy is going to ask what I want for it. I just don't know....

the dimensions are: 140"L x 24"W x 18"H

Delivery should be about $75.. +/- a bit...

What would you pay for it if you could?

BTW.. I'm still cleaning it up and prepping it for the sale.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

When it was a 2 tier (500 gal) it was $1500 including shipping.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

half is about 700 (less delivery) so 500 sounds reasonable for used with no stand? good luck


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

I dont understand the pictures. Is it a 250 gallon tank trapped inside a steel stand? Does it come out to go on top (where I assume the other 250 used to go)?

To answer the question I wouldnt pay more than about a buck a gallon. I know is worth more, but to be honest huge tanks are a PITA and result in very few people actually wanting them. I would love to have a 250 though...........


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

It was a 2 tier system.. 250 on the bottom and 250 on the top in a closed loop system.

The top is obviously gone. I did pay about a dollar a gallon, but it was the shipping that was $1000 

This would be going to an LFS not too far so he can plywood the top and set up a counter or dry goods on top.

I also was thinking in the $350 ~ $375 range delivery included. Too cheap? Too expensive?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I love the dimension, and I love your price

BUT I hate the looks 

looks like two 130G slapped together 

try like $400 - $500?

because a used 180G tank + stand would easily cost $400+


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

wow 1000$ for shipping? from where? very expensive no? a heavy slate pool table doesn't cost more than 500...8X4


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> I love the dimension, and I love your price
> 
> BUT I hate the looks
> 
> ...


This is what it looked like in its hayday:








Holidays said:


> wow 1000$ for shipping? from where? very expensive no? a heavy slate pool table doesn't cost more than 500...8X4


The tank came from Georgetown and took 8 ppl to load / unload it. It was the hourly rate for those people that killed it.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

$1/gallon is good, plus delivery if you need too.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

imagine a 350g or 450 on top and the 250 as the sump. hmmm... what would you stock in tank like this?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Hiring an insured company to move it is going to cost you $$$. A few years ago I hired a company to move a 300gal from the driveway to the basement of a client's house...4 guys and 15mins of grunt work was $500+tx

Insurance premiums in that area are crazy high and that get's factored into the cost. If you had friends help you to move it, what would you do if one or more hurt themselves and are unable to work? I shudder at the thought.

I would let the buyer make the moving arrangements if I were you.

JM2C


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

wtac said:


> Hiring an insured company to move it is going to cost you $$$. A few years ago I hired a company to move a 300gal from the driveway to the basement of a client's house...4 guys and 15mins of grunt work was $500+tx
> 
> Insurance premiums in that area are crazy high and that get's factored into the cost. If you had friends help you to move it, what would you do if one or more hurt themselves and are unable to work? I shudder at the thought.
> 
> ...


Excellent point. I believe we'll be ok. It is going to be a roll on - roll off. I have kept the jacks and trollies I purchased from the initial move.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Marowana said:


> imagine a 350g or 450 on top and the 250 as the sump. hmmm... what would you stock in tank like this?


practically with anything you want 

One guy saw it once it was planted and said it should have been for frag grow outs.


----------

